# How often do you vacuum your sand



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been vacuuming down 1-2 inches deep in my 3-4 inch sand bed every week during a 20% water change. I've read that you shouldn't clean too much detritus out of the sand or you'll disturb the bacterial colonies. Ive also heard that the more nutrients you can get out during water changes, the better. I now notice that after I vacuum my strawberry conch climbs on rocks as he probably has nothing left to eat on the sand. 
I no longer have any problems with my sand 'looking clean' so should I just stop vacuuming it?
What do you guys do?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Read up on deep and beds and the theory behind them. I've read numerous articles about the problems with tanks that have sand beds but I like mine! Although I have a 2" sand bed at the deepest parts. I clean my sand about once a month and notice a difference in the water quality for the better. I wouldn't clean it more than that though.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah Ive read about them and that they shouldnt be disturbed too much. Mine isnt quite a deep sand bed and I never vacuum all the way down to the bottom. Maybe ill start by only vacuuming every other water change and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

I never vacuum the sandbed. Doesn't seem necessary as my nass snails been to be doing a good job cleaning the bed. Maybe its beneficial for those who don't have a sufficient cuc?


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

I keep a 4" sandbed and never vacume or stir the bed.i let nass. snails and sea cucumber do the job for me.im not talking 1 or two snails I probably have atleast 200 .imo you can never have to many.
if i kept a sandbed any lower than 2" i would stir probably once a month ,
IMO deep sandbeds take a very long time to establish, my 4" deep sandbed took almost 3 years where i can say its now working. i think i used something like 400lbs.
most hobbyists don't stay in the hobby that long to see the effects or they see ill effects and detour away from sandbed


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I never vacuum mine, I keep under 2 inches and I stir a quarter of it per week.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

3-4" sandbed and never vaccum. Like one of the other posters I have a 100 plus Nassurus snails (just from reproduction) that I let take care of it. also a very healthy sand sifting star and two strawberry conches


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow that's alot of snails, I notice my 4 in a 29g are always hungry when I feed so I didnt think I needed more. Ok verdict is stop vacuuming sand, makes my water changes easier so Im in.


----------

